# What you don't want to see on your doorstep



## MikeZ (Sep 23, 2005)

I've had great luck with cigar purchases since the beginning of the year - until now. Two orders from two different vendors from two completely different parts of the world show up within a week of each other. Both are damaged goods. Both are currently wisking there way back from whence they came. The cigar gods were not smiling on me this week.


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

Damn thats unlucky mate, hope they get packaged more carefully next time. 

ill pray to the cigar gods for you!


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

I feel for you bro. It's a shame to see it happen to such quality sticks too.

I wonder if it was the recent weather or just an odd coincidence.

Hope it wasn't the weather, may be in trouble....


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

omg...thats terrible..sorry for your luck bro..


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

That's a sight I'm really sorry to see. Looks like they did a number on those bolis.


----------



## Simon Templar (Aug 7, 2006)

What a sad sad sight.....


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Bad, bad, bad.


----------



## Fireman_UK (Mar 14, 2006)

That's terrible, the Boli's especially look messed up. I hope returning them and getting a better product next time goes smoothly for you.


----------



## MikeZ (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks for comiserating guys. The real shame is that these were purchased for my upcoming wedding next month. I'm hoping a replacement order from yet a third place comes through unharmed.

I was just blown away by the Bolivars. First of all, if things are damaged, it's usually the foot of the cigar like you see on the Cohibas. I've never seen so much damage to the heads like you see on these BBFs. Severe humidity problem en route? It took 5 weeks for these to arrive. Made my stomach turn to see them like this especially after waiting for so long for them to arrive.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow. I've never seen a box of BBFs damaged so badly in shipping. Sorry, Mike.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

They won't take a return on those?


----------



## Cigar Hound (Feb 8, 2006)

_*Ooooooooh The Humanity!!!*_


----------



## MikeZ (Sep 23, 2005)

burninator said:


> They won't take a return on those?


Yes, both vendors offered refunds. I had to pay for the return shipping myself. Both boxes are already enroute back to the vendor.

I think the problem is with the way they were shipped - Airmail. Also, neither box was protected with bubble wrap or any protection from being dropped, etc.

Experiences like this help you learn that "lowest cost" isn't always the best way to go especially when they have to travel half way around the world.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

If you can't be a good example, at least serve as a terrible warning. Sorry for your lost time and money. I know it must be a pain in the neck.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Absolutely disgusting. Sorry to see that. In my opinion there is no excuse for this. Hopefully the next boxes will be the opposite of these.


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

What a shame. Looks like someone used the Bolis to play darts.


----------



## moon (Jun 12, 2006)

That is horrible site. Since the cigars are making there way back I assume that the vendors are making good. At least it is only a delay and not a total loss.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Mike, do you know if they were in transit 5 weeks, or dod it takes 5 weeks from placing the order until they arrived? If they were actually in transit 5 weeks during the summer, that could explain some of it.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Truly a sad day at your house - but just thin of the rush you got when you first saw the box - you get to feel that again and it won't cost you any more money!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Five weeks seems like a awfully long time imo.I dont remember waiting longer then a week and a half...that sucks Bro...


----------



## MikeZ (Sep 23, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Mike, do you know if they were in transit 5 weeks, or dod it takes 5 weeks from placing the order until they arrived? If they were actually in transit 5 weeks during the summer, that could explain some of it.


I know the actual day they shipped and it was 5 weeks until they arrived. They were so long overdue that the vendor was getting ready to re-ship. I would guess they spent most of that time in a 120 degree shipping warehouse? I'll never know.


----------



## MikeZ (Sep 23, 2005)

68TriShield said:


> Five weeks seems like a awfully long time imo.I dont remember waiting longer then a week and a half...that sucks Bro...


You're right. Usually these shipments arive in just about two weeks. In fact, a second box of cigars ordered at the exact same time as the BBFs arrived within three weeks. I wish I knew what happened with the BBFs. Ugly.


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Sorry about that bro. Glad things are being straightened out though!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

To bad that happened.

The good thing is that you can return them for a refund or replacement.


----------



## fpkjr (Mar 6, 2006)

Was the box damaged?

If the delivery doesn't come before your wedding I'll be more than happy to send a package if all else fails.
Frank


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

I wish I wouldn't have looked at those pictures after lunch...u


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

MikeZ said:


> It took 5 weeks for these to arrive.


5 Weeks alone would make me want to reject them - I'm use to aprox. 8-9 days from order to door step. Best of luck with the replacements - let us know how it turns out.

Ron


----------



## Timberlake2006 (Sep 8, 2006)

Eh, ill cry with you, really makes me think about ordering over seas, I was strongly considering a box of BBF's.


----------



## MikeZ (Sep 23, 2005)

fpkjr said:


> Was the box damaged?


You would think so from looking at the cigars, but no. The box looked perfect from the outside. Even the cedar sheet and wax paper was perfect. I find it hard to believe this vendor would just send out a box in this kind of condition. The damage MUST have happened during shipping and been the result of environmental conditions, no?

As for your offer, it's the kind of generous act that I've seen often at Club Stogie and it's much appreciated. But in this case, I'll be fine no matter what. I've got plenty of smokes for the wedding and honeymoon - these were just going to be something a little special - a real treat to myself for sure. No need to call in the cavalry!


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Looks like more a temperature - humidity issue while in transit than the cigars getting jossled around too much. I assume the were "in the box" when you get them? Nice looking smokes other wise.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Wow,

Sorry to see that. What a terrible result. I can attest that it does not take 5 weeks to cause such damage. This cab of BBF arrived in 8 days from the other side of the world.










Wilkey


----------



## Isombitch (May 16, 2006)

Bummer dude!


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

please post us an update as to how both of those companies handled your complaint. i see they all offer some type of damage control, this way we can all be more careful whom we purchase from!


bandit


----------



## Smoken'Gun (Jul 18, 2006)

MikeZ said:


> The cigar gods were not smiling on me this week.


Perhaps it was actually ME, the Cigar God's were frowning on.  Jeez, bro those Boli's are worse than I imagined by your description. See you went for some Cohibas as well...Naughty, Naughty...:r I'll shoot you a PM when the package arrives. Best...


----------



## noprob1017 (Jul 29, 2006)

What a horrible sight. I feel for you.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

MikeZ said:


> Thanks for comiserating guys. The real shame is that these were purchased for my upcoming wedding next month. I'm hoping a replacement order from yet a third place comes through unharmed.
> 
> I was just blown away by the Bolivars. First of all, if things are damaged, it's usually the foot of the cigar like you see on the Cohibas. I've never seen so much damage to the heads like you see on these BBFs. Severe humidity problem en route? It took 5 weeks for these to arrive. Made my stomach turn to see them like this especially after waiting for so long for them to arrive.


Mike,
If they don't make it in time, call me.
I will cover you as I have a few boxes aging of the VI's.

What is your wedding date again?


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

MikeZ said:


> As for your offer, it's the kind of generous act that I've seen often at Club Stogie and it's much appreciated. But in this case, I'll be fine no matter what. I've got plenty of smokes for the wedding and honeymoon - these were just going to be something a little special - a real treat to myself for sure. No need to call in the cavalry!


Too late.
I have your addy and I have seen your house as I have been there so the post man can't get lost as I can guide him.

I predict it will be a "sublime" occasion.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

I would have been crying!!


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Ms. Floydp said:


> I would have been crying!!


:tpd: Dang, Mike. That sux! Those Boli's are toast.

:ms NCRM


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

With all due respect, I think it's time to find a new vendor.
But part of the problem is buying during the summer. Best to use vendors that use reliable couriers for quick delivery. I know it's hard to avoid buying when you want something yesterday, but summer in the midwest can be brutal.

BTW: If you need help, I live outside of Chi-Town...could get something to you quick if you are in dire straits.
A bit of a warning though, I don't own many current releases.......................


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

these pictures are gut wrenching


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Holly Crap! I think I'm going to be sick. No, I am SICK!

JohnnyFlake


----------



## stickman (Aug 15, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Too late.
> I have your addy and I have seen your house as I have been there so the post man can't get lost as I can guide him.
> 
> I predict it will be a "sublime" occasion.


Awesome Stand up move Blueface


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Bruce said:


> With all due respect, I think it's time to find a new vendor.
> But part of the problem is buying during the summer. Best to use vendors that use reliable couriers for quick delivery. I know it's hard to avoid buying when you want something yesterday, but summer in the midwest can be brutal.
> 
> BTW: If you need help, I live outside of Chi-Town...could get something to you quick if you are in dire straits.
> A bit of a warning though, I don't own many current releases.......................


Yeah......he just has all that old crap nobody seems to want to sell........

ATL


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

JohnnyFlake said:


> Holly Crap! I think I'm going to be sick. No, I am SICK!
> 
> JohnnyFlake


I agree! This is much more depressing than when Old Yeller got shot.... Don't worry, they were fakes anyway! :bn

ATL


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

Some of that looks like heat damage - I received a box of DR sticks once that had very similar cracking patterns, and the box was uncrushed and intact. It was also in the middle of summer, and I figure that somewhere along the line the box sat in the sun a little too long. Anyway, sorry to see the carnage on those beauties, that is painful.


----------



## oddball (Feb 14, 2006)

Ouch, looks painful...if the boxes are fine, maybe environment-related?
I'm too chicken to order sticks from outside the country during the summer months. 5 weeks in dry, hot conditions can do a number on cigars...


----------



## MikeZ (Sep 23, 2005)

Smoken'Gun said:


> Perhaps it was actually ME, the Cigar God's were frowning on.  Jeez, bro those Boli's are worse than I imagined by your description. See you went for some Cohibas as well...Naughty, Naughty...:r I'll shoot you a PM when the package arrives. Best...


It was just one of those things I guess. Cigars can be delicate especially when subjected to the forces of long distance shipping. I was hoping you'd see this post Tom so you could get an eyeful of the BBFs. There were only two in the entire box that weren't damaged and that pair didn't look all that good anyway.

The Siglo's were the box I always told myself I'd get for my honeymoon. The first one I ever had was from Blueface and it immediately became my favorite.

Looks like your package arrived yesterday. I hope it didn't look anything like the pictures I posted. :r


----------



## MikeZ (Sep 23, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Too late.
> I have your addy and I have seen your house as I have been there so the post man can't get lost as I can guide him.
> 
> I predict it will be a "sublime" occasion.


Carlos,

You're one of the finest BOTL I've had the pleasure of meeting. I have been at the receiving end of your generosity too many times! I would be honored to work out a transaction of some kind with you, but these things are too valuable and scarce to just fling around the country willy nilly. I'll PM you.


----------



## MikeZ (Sep 23, 2005)

You're right Bruce. I'm still pretty new to the dark side of the slope and have a lot to learn. This experience WILL be learned from.

Once again, another BOTL making a very nice personal gesture. I'm far from dire straights though and I wouldn't want to impose on your aged inventory. :dr

I have no concerns about having good smokes for my wedding/honeymoon. But it's always great to have such a generous offer made.

Many thanks.



Bruce said:


> With all due respect, I think it's time to find a new vendor.
> But part of the problem is buying during the summer. Best to use vendors that use reliable couriers for quick delivery. I know it's hard to avoid buying when you want something yesterday, but summer in the midwest can be brutal.
> 
> BTW: If you need help, I live outside of Chi-Town...could get something to you quick if you are in dire straits.
> A bit of a warning though, I don't own many current releases.......................


----------



## MikeZ (Sep 23, 2005)

omowasu said:


> Some of that looks like heat damage - I received a box of DR sticks once that had very similar cracking patterns, and the box was uncrushed and intact. It was also in the middle of summer, and I figure that somewhere along the line the box sat in the sun a little too long. Anyway, sorry to see the carnage on those beauties, that is painful.


Must be. The box should have arrived in about 2 weeks. When it kept going longer and longer I wasn't sure if it was lost or had wound up the featured smoke at a US Customs Service herf. The vendor kept telling me to be patient and to wait at least 21 business days. Once it went past that point they told me to wait one more week and they would either refund or reship. And then the next day, they appeared. I should have known that the longer I was waiting the less chance there was of them being in good condition.


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

I hate it when you have to wait longer and longer for a package. i always start to fear beetle outbreaks etc etc.


----------



## MikeZ (Sep 23, 2005)

Baric said:


> I hate it when you have to wait longer and longer for a package. i always start to fear beetle outbreaks etc etc.


:w Based on the condition of the BBFs, I think any stow-away beetles were toasted into powder long before they could start to nibble.


----------



## stashu (Aug 12, 2006)

This is horrible!

Are you going to postpone the wedding until this is all sorted out?


----------

